# Canada ICT Visa - Employer Change Procedure



## JusRock (May 27, 2012)

Hello,

I have applied for a ICT (2 year work permit) to Canada. I want to know the procedure and possibilities to change the employer after some months reaching Canada and what will be the notice period for the same.

Any risks involved in doing the same?

---


----------

